# Proper notice of termination of employment



## picorette (17 Nov 2008)

To my dismay, last week I was told by my employers that they would not have work for me after next month. 

We discussed this over the week, but they have yet to give me notice in writing. My contract specifies that either of us can give one months notice. Can anybody tell me, does the one month therefore commence when I have received official notice in writing?


----------



## dazza21ie (17 Nov 2008)

Does your contract say that the notice must be in writing?


----------



## gillarosa (17 Nov 2008)

Hi Pico,

If redundancy applies to you then yes, there is a requirement of your Employer to give you written notice, which varies according to your period of service. You can get information on www.redundancy.ie 

Best of luck.


----------

